# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Φούρνος Μικροκυμάτων σπινθήρες

## Radonio

Καλησπέρα σε όλους
Αγόρασε μεταχειρισμένο ένα φούρνο μικροκυμάτων ο θείος μου και με καλεσε να μου πει ότι δούλευε και μετά απο λίγο πέταγε σπίθες.
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι απο ότι μου είπε τον είχε ανοίξει εσωτερικά(εβγαλε καπάκι) να δει τι παίζει.
Μου τον έφερε να τον δώ και παρατηρώ όπως θα δείτε και στις φώτο στο εσωτερικό του φούρνου μια μαυρίλα σαν να κάηκε πίσω απο τη magnetron και να έκαψε το εσωτερικό σημείο.
H μίκα φαίνεται σχετικά οκ. Τέλος βλέπω να λείπει λίγο μπογιά απο το πορτάκι εσωτερικά.
Γενικά δεν ασχολούμαι με οικιακές συσκευές, αλλά αν είναι κάτι για εξυπηρέτηση κάποιου γνωστού ή δικό μου ασχολούμαι. Σε άλλη περίπτωση με σπίθες είχα καθαρίσει βγάζοντας το καπάκι  το φουρνάκι στο σπίτι μου και λύθηκε το πρόβλημα. Παρακαλώ πολύ τη βοήθειά σας.
Ευχαριστώ.

YΓ: Όταν πήγε στο χώρο να τον παραλάβει μου είπε ότι είχαν απομονώσει τη γείωση. Εκείνος έβαλε ένα φισάκι κανονικά φαση ουδετερο γείωση και απο ότι βλέπω και εγώ με megger αλλά και βάζοντας το στην πριζα δεν δειχνει καποια διαρροή ούτε πέφτει το ρελέ.


IMG_20201230_122402.jpgIMG_20201230_122358.jpgIMG_20201230_123839.jpgIMG_20201230_123845.jpg

----------


## Radonio

παιδια εντοπιστηκε το προβλημα.Moλις βρω χρονο θα σας γραψω.

----------


## klik

Εφοσον ειχες αστραπες και βροντες πισω απο τη μικα, ισως εχει παραμορφωθει το κατευθυντικο κατοπτρο του μαγκνετρον.

Τωρα τι αλλες μαμουνιες εχουν γινει στα καλωδια, θα μας τις πεις εσυ  :Smile:

----------


## Radonio

To είχε σκαλίσει να αλλάξει κάτι και του έφυγε μια βίδα και δε μου το ειπε. Δυστυχώς,  το έβαλε να δουλέψει χωρίς να βρεθεί η βίδα. Το άνοιξα σήμερα και βρήκα τη βίδα μέσα στο radiator σφηνωμένη και η κεραία είναι καρβουνιασμένη και εχει λιώσει η μισή, εξού και το μαύρισμα στο εσωτερικό. Άρα το σίγουρο είναι ότι πάμε για magnetron αρχικά.

----------


## klik

Η κεραια αλλαζει μονη της. Κοστος οολυ μικρο

----------


## Radonio

> Η κεραια αλλαζει μονη της. Κοστος οολυ μικρο


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, δεν το γνώριζα.Εχεις πληροφορίες για κάποιο κατάστημα στην Αθήνα ;
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## klik

Κινα.....

----------


## Radonio

Ευχαριστώ klik, κατάλαβα πάει για αλλαγή magnetron  :Lol:

----------


## klik

Οχι βρε βγαλτο μετρα διαμετρο και παραγγειλε απο εβαυ. Κανα δυο διαστασεις εχω και εγω να σου δωσω αν εισαι Θεσσαλονίκη

----------


## Radonio

> Οχι βρε βγαλτο μετρα διαμετρο και παραγγειλε απο εβαυ. Κανα δυο διαστασεις εχω και εγω να σου δωσω αν εισαι Θεσσαλονίκη


Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες, δυστυχώς είμαι Αθήνα, θα το κοιτάξω ebay γιατί σίγουρα συμφέρει!

----------

